# Interesting Magazine -article about Medical Implant Contacts



## jimdoc (Mar 4, 2016)

Machine Design - March 2016

http://downmagaz.com/digital_magazine/77551-machine-design-march-2016.html


----------



## upcyclist (Mar 4, 2016)

That reminds me--I have a boatload of EKG contacts back from my old valve repair surgery--wore a Holter monitor for a few weeks


----------

